# Should i get another budgie??



## jax202 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello everyone  I have had my budgie Jax for about 9 months now (I got him on November 6th), and I’ve had all day every day available to play with him and interact with him (because of covid i haven’t had school so i had a bunch of free time).

However, I’m starting college soon and my schedule is a little busy on some days, and when i’m gone, no one is going to be home.

🧿 He’s a very joyful and happy budgie, always playing with his bells and climbing his ladder, flying back and forth in his cage walls and eating and occasionally taking baths in his drinking water -__- . He’s a healthy boy 🧿 and he loves us a lot, always coming to the corner of the cage so he can be closer to me when i sit down next to him. 🧿

I’m just wondering if he’ll get lonely once school starts and I leave for most of the day, since my parents would be at work too the place would be really quiet. Should I get him a friend?? I’ve heard once you get another one, they don’t want to play with you as much, so i’m worried about that too because I love spending time and being able to teach him tricks. 

Another thing is, i don’t know how he’ll react to another budgie in his home. He’s never had a companion before, except for the times when he was with his siblings before we got him and brought him home. 

Once again he loves his home and has plenty of toys and he enjoys hopping from perch to perch and napping on his favorite one. When we step out for a little, the minute we open the door we hear his cute singing and his chirps haha. So maybe I’m just overthinking it and he’ll be fine once i start school, but please let me know though!

Ps. as I’m typing this, he just hopped to the corner to get to my phone


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Since he has had company all the time since you got him, he will miss that, but I would not rush out and get another bird just yet, some birds do fine as solo birds. Before you start school I would leave him alone for several hours a day and leave a radio on for him and see how he does, this way you will start to get him used to being alone and you will get to observe his reaction. If at some point you decide to get another bird there is no guarantee they will become buddies and you must observe quarantine rules, which requires the new bird to be housed separately, for at least 30 days, preferably in a separate room from your current budgie. This is done to make sure the new bird is not carrying any illness that could be passed to your bird, birds are masters at hiding illness and with the quarantine period you will have time to take the new bird for a vet visit for a new bird exam and to see if any illness arises.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. I recommend you follow the advice she has given you.

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*

*3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*

*4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.
Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store 

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------



## jax202 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cody said:


> Since he has had company all the time since you got him, he will miss that, but I would not rush out and get another bird just yet, some birds do fine as solo birds. Before you start school I would leave him alone for several hours a day and leave a radio on for him and see how he does, this way you will start to get him used to being alone and you will get to observe his reaction. If at some point you decide to get another bird there is no guarantee they will become buddies and you must observe quarantine rules, which requires the new bird to be housed separately, for at least 30 days, preferably in a separate room from your current budgie. This is done to make sure the new bird is not carrying any illness that could be passed to your bird, birds are masters at hiding illness and with the quarantine period you will have time to take the new bird for a vet visit for a new bird exam and to see if any illness arises.
> 
> 
> Cody said:
> ...


----------



## jax202 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cody said:


> Since he has had company all the time since you got him, he will miss that, but I would not rush out and get another bird just yet, some birds do fine as solo birds. Before you start school I would leave him alone for several hours a day and leave a radio on for him and see how he does, this way you will start to get him used to being alone and you will get to observe his reaction. If at some point you decide to get another bird there is no guarantee they will become buddies and you must observe quarantine rules, which requires the new bird to be housed separately, for at least 30 days, preferably in a separate room from your current budgie. This is done to make sure the new bird is not carrying any illness that could be passed to your bird, birds are masters at hiding illness and with the quarantine period you will have time to take the new bird for a vet visit for a new bird exam and to see if any illness arises.


Thank you so much for your help! I’ll definitely take your advice into consideration


----------

